# S-line differences to a normal mk1



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cud somebody shed some light on what the actual differences are please


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

_Nov 2001
S-Line announced.
Based on 225TTC, S-Line gets two exclusive paint colours and larger 18-inch, nine-spoke alloy wheels, and suspension lowered by an additional 20mm compared with the standard car.

Available in either Misano Red or Avus Silver paintwork, with 'normal' black leather interior, or new Brilliant Red or Silver Grey. 6 CD autochanger and a BOSE as standard.

Also - S-Line badges on either side and a full alloy gear knob_

After the s-line face lift cars received the lower suspension, 3 bar grill, alloy knob and titanium headlight inserts as standard


----------



## wuesest (Oct 30, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> _Nov 2001
> S-Line announced.
> Based on 225TTC, S-Line gets two exclusive paint colours and larger 18-inch, nine-spoke alloy wheels, and suspension lowered by an additional 20mm compared with the standard car.
> 
> ...


Didnt the facelifts also get the 18" alloys as standard aswell?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wuesest said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > _Nov 2001
> ...


Sorry yes them as well, lol


----------



## wuesest (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks god! lol I was about to start crying as i cant add any more mods to my insurance!! lol.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys i just wasnt sure if my lovely TT was S-line or not as it has some of the extras ie black leather the 18inch alloys air con heated seats and cd changer etc i wasnt sure so i guess this answers my question as i dont have the bose sound system or s line badges so must just have nice extras bought with the car 

i dont know which silver mine is also lol


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

there was an s line badged steering wheel too. and mud flaps. I don't see the point in declaring Audi oem mods as your most likely to get paid out for them any way. I had an s-line badge on my rear bumper when I crashed. I was given the s-line valuation figure being the car a 2001. He mistook it. Point is, so long as it says Audi and looks as though it should be there, you will be fine with both police and insurance.

That doesn't mean you do as I do. Its up to you what you declare.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

smithtt said:


> there was an s line badged steering wheel too. and mud flaps.


Sorry to jump in but believe mudflaps were an option, had them on my last three 225's and the early 225's had steering wheels with an Audi Sport badge


----------



## kimavus (Mar 25, 2003)

i never had flaps or a steering wheel badge

kim


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Don't forget that the BOSE Dynamic noise control thingy and the 3 bar grille came in a few months after the intial facelift run, my car is facelift but has the 5 bar grille.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kimavus said:


> i never had flaps or a steering wheel badge
> 
> kim


That is correct because yours is a 51 plate S-line

Sorry if my last post wasn't clear... mudflaps were an option for TT's and steering wheel badges were never for s-line models but early 225's


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Didn't the S-Line also come with different door sills?. They had *S-Line* instead of *TT* imprinted on them.


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

mine only has the normal TT Door Sills........


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

my early 225 (2000 model, non s-line) doesnt have a sport steering wheel badge [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

my 2003 q 225 has 4 grey spots on the front springs, are they s line or what? does anyone know.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

i would have thought 2003 would most definatley be facelift s-line spec springs


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry to re-raise an old topic but mine is a 03 Avus Silver with red seats, 6 CD and Bose with the 18" 9 spokes. Mine doesn't have the S-Line badges anywhere but is it classed as one?

It also came with the double cup holders which is good as I couldnt justify paying around £100 to add them!


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

NAFE_P said:


> Sorry to re-raise an old topic but mine is a 03 Avus Silver with red seats, 6 CD and Bose with the 18" 9 spokes. Mine doesn't have the S-Line badges anywhere but is it classed as one?
> 
> It also came with the double cup holders which is good as I couldnt justify paying around £100 to add them!


it was all standard by 03 and s line badge removed.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Dance171 said:


> i dont know which silver mine is also lol


silver is silver, avus silver Has a distinct blue tinge to it, though on grey days like today this colour seems to change to a brilliant gun metal grey/ blue colour.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

It also should be on your v5 log book that it's a s line. 
For those TT sline owners in misano red a pearl flick was added as a option.

There's a post with a link somewhere on here explaining all the types/options/cost for 
the mk1 tt.

Lego


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Trev TT said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know which silver mine is also lol
> ...


i know, avus is lovely! wish it looked more grey on none grey days though! :roll:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

lego man said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It also should be on your v5 log book that it's a s line.
> For those TT sline owners in misano red a pearl flick was added as a option.
> ...


Mines an S-Line but dont say so on the log booK? think this applies to a few S-Line owners


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing on log book on mine either.

PR-nro for S-line is E4J
Unfortunately this does not show in info sticker.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I guess it depends on the Audi Garage who registered the car in UK from new !?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

lego man said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


I guess so, just a pain for anyone looking to buy one with owners adding aftermarket S-line badge to standard TTs and dealers cashing in on the "wow s-line, this car is rare!!!"

But the again bottom line is, if you got the right colour in and out and it looks nice then a badge makes no difference.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

From stock, I remember the S-Line being a little lower in suspension. But who cares, most people change the suspension anyhow !

Me, I have removed all badges because I think they look pants !

Never got a "well done" sticker at school so I think this put me of for life !!

LEGO


----------



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> _Nov 2001
> S-Line announced.
> Based on 225TTC, S-Line gets two exclusive paint colours and larger 18-inch, nine-spoke alloy wheels, and suspension lowered by an additional 20mm compared with the standard car.
> 
> ...


awesome my car is an s line!!! i didnt know that but i have all the things mentioned here


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

TT1012 said:


> my early 225 (2000 model, non s-line) doesnt have a sport steering wheel badge [smiley=bigcry.gif]


My 2000 180 (non s-line) has the sport steering wheel badge..


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

lego man said:


> From stock, I remember the S-Line being a little lower in suspension. But who cares, most people change the suspension anyhow !
> 
> Me, I have removed all badges because I think they look pants !
> 
> ...


LOL, i bet ya stick the s line badge back on if ya sell though eh :wink: 
personally, with the fact only 200 s lines were supposedly imported, that should make them rarer than QS's wouldnt it ? hang onto ya s line s they could be willy wonkers golden ticket one day


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Trev TT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > From stock, I remember the S-Line being a little lower in suspension. But who cares, most people change the suspension anyhow !
> ...


No need when sline is printed on my log book! 
200 !! Cool. 
From stock, the qs is better though.


----------



## perthshirett (Nov 17, 2009)

hi all mine got blue leather


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

perthshirett said:


> hi all mine got blue leather


Then from every bit of literature I've read so far on the S-line yours isn't one I'm afraid....

G


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

G7COG said:


> perthshirett said:
> 
> 
> > hi all mine got blue leather
> ...


Wonder how many other people out there got missold a TT believing it to be an S-Line?

G7COG are you coming to the Santa Pod meet?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Anyone interested in the S-line brochure I've still got stashed? 8)


----------



## springdaddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, ive got a black 225bhp 2000 TT with steering badge, just anyone no if that means its an s line?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

springdaddy said:


> Hi, ive got a black 225bhp 2000 TT with steering badge, just anyone no if that means its an s line?


No mate is will not be an sline if it is a 2000 model


----------



## stubaloo (Jan 1, 2010)

:? im kinda lossed too which believe doesnt take much i a own 51 reg avus silver black leather bose system 18 "alloys but also a ottinger kit on whats this ottinger about anyone no


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stubaloo said:


> :? im kinda lossed too which believe doesnt take much i a own 51 reg avus silver black leather bose system 18 "alloys but also a ottinger kit on whats this ottinger about anyone no


Oettinger is a German tunning company RSD supply there stuff I have there remap on my roadster I think they were one of the first they had kits out for the Golf GTI mk1 back when it was a new car


----------



## stubaloo (Jan 1, 2010)

i see cause its a 51 plate surposabley sline. which i though they didnt make them on a 51 plate to the guy i bought it from then has a larger kit on with a stainless exausts from factory. and twin cup holder  lol


----------



## Mike_nel (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all just reading through this topic and could do with your input, I have just bought a 225 02 plate (not sold a s line)
It has the 18" wheels, full alloy gear knob, it dark blue with the white/cream leather Bose stereo, looks lower than other tt's Iv seen, the million dollar question....... Is it s line????? No badges to be seen and no mention on the log book...

What do u think???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mike_nel said:


> Hi all just reading through this topic and could do with your input, I have just bought a 225 02 plate (not sold a s line)
> It has the 18" wheels, full alloy gear knob, it dark blue with the white/cream leather Bose stereo, looks lower than other tt's Iv seen, the million dollar question....... Is it s line????? No badges to be seen and no mention on the log book...
> 
> What do u think???


No they did not co a blue sline only avus and red if I remember correctly


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike_nel said:


> Hi all just reading through this topic and could do with your input, I have just bought a 225 02 plate (not sold a s line)
> It has the 18" wheels, full alloy gear knob, it dark blue with the white/cream leather Bose stereo, looks lower than other tt's Iv seen, the million dollar question....... Is it s line????? No badges to be seen and no mention on the log book...
> 
> What do u think???


all facelift car have 18'' wheel and alloy gear know ,bose stereo and they are 25mm lower than pre facelift :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so your car are no better than others,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kazinak said:


> Mike_nel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all just reading through this topic and could do with your input, I have just bought a 225 02 plate (not sold a s line)
> ...


Bose was still an option after the facelift


----------



## Iamthehulk86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Im going round dragging old threads up sorry 

I'm pretty sure mine is an s line but I don't know :/
It's only got the two badges on the sides? It's avus silver, 2002
The gear knob is not full alloy?! Half leather. Red leather interior. No badge on steering wheel. 5 bar grill.
Has the Bose. Think it's lower.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

As mentioned the bose must have been an option after face lift as i have everything bar the bose and cd changer 

Rob


----------



## terryoh (Jan 28, 2015)

In the USA market 2004 was the first model year for the S Line. In addition to the previously mentioned mods, the USA cars had the 3.2L V6 250hp engine, dual clutch 6 speed gear box (w/paddle shifters), S6 front brakes and most importantly.... a larger rear spoiler!


----------



## Trimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Did the sline come in a roadster? I have a avus silver on a 52, 225, 18's, bose with changer, 3bar grill, black leathers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Trimmer said:


> Did the sline come in a roadster? I have a avus silver on a 52, 225, 18's, bose with changer, 3bar grill, black leathers


No coupe only


----------



## jabjab (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a 2000 TT from Canada and it has a S line badge at the bottom of the steering wheel :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jabjab said:


> I have a 2000 TT from Canada and it has a S line badge at the bottom of the steering wheel :?:


Hi, My VXR is Nurburgring version, but it's never been there. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nick_S (Feb 21, 2015)

jabjab said:


> I have a 2000 TT from Canada and it has a S line badge at the bottom of the steering wheel :?:


Are you sure it isn't the Audi Sport badge shown on page 1 of this thread? 2000 is too early for the S Line I believe (it was to celebrate to previous year's Le Mans victory, according to the Evo test published in Feb 2002).


----------



## cttink (Mar 29, 2017)

Damn - I am pretty sure I got sold an SS line that is not really an S line. It's a 2002 Denim Blue. It's hard to tell because it didn't have the stock wheels and had a coil over suspension mod, which is really cool.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cttink said:


> Damn - I am pretty sure I got sold an SS line that is not really an S line. It's a 2002 Denim Blue. It's hard to tell because it didn't have the stock wheels and had a coil over suspension mod, which is really cool.


Hi, S line didn't come in Denim Blue.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> cttink said:
> 
> 
> > Damn - I am pretty sure I got sold an SS line that is not really an S line. It's a 2002 Denim Blue. It's hard to tell because it didn't have the stock wheels and had a coil over suspension mod, which is really cool.
> ...


As above but if it has the titanium headlight surrounds then it then it will be the facelift model and has the same spec as the sline apart from the leather hand brake leaver


----------



## Milky_Way (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi, my contribution, based on an excellent french website, and my personnal researches:

*2001 - limited edition "S-line"*
http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/editions_limitees/s_line.html

Interior equipment:
- Black, shiny red or silver gray leather 
- Aluminum Knob gear lever
- Bose system and 6 CD changer
Outdoor equipment:
- S-Line logo on the bottom of the rear fenders
- S-Line sports chassis lowered by 20 mm
- 8Jx18 cast aluminum wheels in 9-spoke design
- Xenon headlights with Titanium color background
Paintings available:
- Misano Red Pearl
- Avus grey pearl

*Septembre 2002 - S-Line Pack*
http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/equipements/packs/pack-sline.html
- Leather interior
- Punched leather steering wheel with S-Line logo (personnal remark : It exist without logo as well)
- Black punched leather gear knob
- Leather door panel
- Leather handbrake handle
- Door sills with "S-Line" logo
- Black roof liner (coupe version)
- 20mm lowered sports chassis
- 18-inch nine-spoke wheels
- S-Line logo on the bottom of the rear fenders
- Xenon headlights with Titanium color background

Option: Exclusive S-Line paints:
Avus Pearl Gray (LY7J - Avussilber Perleffekt)
Misano Red Pearl (LZ3M - Misanorot Perleffekt)
Option: Aluminum gear knob
Option: Silver Nappa Leather Seats

*From July 2003 for a price of € 1,650, reduced to € 1,100 if combined with the S-Line Pack.*
http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/equipements/packs/pack-exterieur-sline.html

- V6 Front bumper with side air intakes, with:
- Slat style central air intake
- Left and right diamond style air intakes
- V6 Oversized spoiler
- V6 Rear bumper diffuser with alveoli style


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

Gosh. I don't think my 2006 s-line has half of that...


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

they didn't make a Mark 1 TT S-Line in 2005 only in 2001 - 2002 for about 6 months - it caused an *outrage when they released the cheaper Audi TT Facelift for less than the S-Line with the same parts.

Although, I believe some s-line badges were used by dealers - I have an s-line badge on my 2002 facelift

*mild disappointment? 

I also thought that some countries continued to badge tt's as s-line? like this in the US for a 2004 V6 3.2 S-Line


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

StuartDB said:


> they didn't make a Mark 1 TT S-Line in 2005 only in 2001 - 2002 for about 6 months - it caused an *outrage when they released the cheaper Audi TT Facelift for less than the S-Line with the same parts.
> 
> Although, I believe some s-line badges were used by dealers - I have an s-line badge on my 2002 facelift
> 
> ...


Pretty sure all the U.S. V6's were badged and sold as S-Line.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

StuartDB said:


> they didn't make a Mark 1 TT S-Line in 2005 only in 2001 - 2002 for about 6 months - it caused an *outrage when they released the cheaper Audi TT Facelift for less than the S-Line with the same parts.
> 
> Although, I believe some s-line badges were used by dealers - I have an s-line badge on my 2002 facelift
> 
> ...


Yep the facelift was £3k cheaper than the sline I think most if not all the sline buyers got there £3k back from Audi


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

My work colleague of 26 years, ordered a Clio Williams before the first 400 were completed, the Renault garage didn't know the price so charged him for 2.0 then refused to pay the extra when it arrived. It was about 1k more. Which doesnt sound a lot but the car was only about 13500.


----------



## chivvyp (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,

Is there anything on the registration doc or in the option codes which identifies an s-line?

Mine has some external badges and spoilers but I'm not convinced.

Pete


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

chivvyp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anything on the registration doc or in the option codes which identifies an s-line?
> 
> ...


Where are you? From my digging around, at least in the U.S., all V6s were S-line in badging and features with the caveat that there appear to have been some upgrades available on the Bose system, but even the "basic" Bose in the V6s in the U.S. seem to qualify as what looks like an S-line package, at least as far as I can tell. However, I will throw out the disclaimer that I've not seen an official statement, and this is all based on my observations as I tried to figure out what my S-line really was.


----------



## chivvyp (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm in UK.

Pete


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Try this site - enter your option codes:

http://igorweb.org/equidec.aspx

And I've uploaded a list of VAG option codes I came across, and it looks like:

E4J = "S line"


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The official TT s-line in the UK, had the same bumper and rear spoiler as a stock 225 TT. As people said it was a short run for about 3 months Nov 2001 - Jan 2002, before the facelift.

Its crazy they made such a fuss, the BAM S3 was lighter and had proper back seats.

https://www.parkers.co.uk/audi/tt/coupe ... ine-(225ps)-2d/specs/

Although, this picture (red v6?) shows a V6/QS front bumper. But neither of those cars existed in 2001.

I'm sure there's somewhere you can enter you vin number and you will get to trim level.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

kimavus said:


> i never had flaps or a steering wheel badge
> 
> kim


so sorry :?


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't have a steering wheel badge... i have only leather inserts in a plastic door card...


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't have a steering wheel badge... i have only leather inserts in a plastic door card...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont have a steering wheel badge either :roll:


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

roddy said:


> i dont have a steering wheel badge either :roll:


the S-line badge is a bit crap... maybe discerning owners have opted to delete...


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

My local Audi dealer printed off the build specification against the VIN number, gives all the PR codes and what they mean etc.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

What does that tell you? It has tyres, it doesn't have a remote garage door opener, it has UK safety stickers.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

StuartDB said:


> What does that tell you? It has tyres, it doesn't have a remote garage door opener, it has UK safety stickers.


It will tell you all the options that your car came from the factory with when delivered, that is just a sample of the 4 pages that were given to me. Along with interior/exterior colour codes etc. Quite handy when looking at parts catalogue and multiple part numbers are specified for a given year of manufacture.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Arhh, so does a 2001 s-line have a special option code?


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

StuartDB said:


> Arhh, so does a 2001 s-line have a special option code?


If you ordered a TT with an s-line specification it should have the PR code E4J as "torgueit" stated earlier in the thread.


----------



## blackaerox14 (May 21, 2018)

I guess mine should be a "real" S-line.

I have the badges on sides, and the door chassis logos:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Hmmm... I thought that option code was the optional trim level for future models - rather than that short run in 2001. As it was not possible to but a 2003 mark 1 TT s-line










Quite a lot of option codes... 

View attachment PAG_PR_OptionsCodes.pdf


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

those red seats are sexy as hell... probably no good in a red car though...


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

NVSTMT said:


> those red seats are sexy as hell... probably no good in a red car though...


I was just thinking I really like the red interior, and trying to visualize it with my Moro Blue Pearl. :wink:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Red leather = sl•gs

You may as well....?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Depends on the heels.


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

For comparison


----------



## norv675 (Sep 17, 2011)

G7COG said:


> perthshirett said:
> 
> 
> > hi all mine got blue leather


Then from every bit of literature I've read so far on the S-line yours isn't one I'm afraid....

Oh well, I was a bit green when I bought it anyway, did not even realise there was an S Line model. Still loving it though...


----------



## Smokehead (Nov 11, 2019)

norv675 said:


> G7COG said:
> 
> 
> > perthshirett said:
> ...


As far as I know the S-Line was introduced Nov.2001


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Just found this handy "mini reference" post from early 2004....https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8302


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

norv675 said:


> G7COG said:
> 
> 
> > perthshirett said:
> ...


crazy innit so where do you have the badges? I have an s-line badge on the rear of mine but it is a 2002 facelift, but I wonder if the dealer threw a badge on it  

You also have an APX engine dont you?


----------

